# selective debridement - 97597



## astephanieh (Oct 13, 2009)

What is the correct way to calculate "total wound(s) surface area?
Does it need to be converted to a square measurement?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2009)

*square centimeters*

Per CPT, codes 99597-99598 *specify* square centimeters.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## astephanieh (Oct 22, 2009)

*surface area*

how do you calculate surface area?  Is it only the length and width or does it include depth?  Are the length and width added together or multipled to come up with sq ?


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 28, 2009)

*97597*

Can you code 97597 and the HCPCS code A6196 (for example) together to be billed and paid by Medicare? 



FTessaBartels said:


> Per CPT, codes 99597-99598 *specify* square centimeters.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

